# Non-obese brindles? o3o*pics added*



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

That's right, I *think* I've actually got a couple non-obese brindles (knock on wood) out of my last litters.

these girls are about 8 weeks old now and they are not showing any signs of being obese, at all. they are both pied, one is a "regular" brindle with the typical amount of stripes and the other is an over-marked brindled (really pretty, looks like a tortoiseshell cat) and compared to their brother and sister whom I sold, well, let's put it this way, their sister looked like she was 3 years pregnant and their brother looked like a ball with a head :lol:

is there a garuntee pretty much that these girls will likely get obese too or would they have already if they were going to? all of my mice are on the same diet as well.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I do not judge many mice before they are 12-16 weeks...it's hard to say before they are totally mature.  That would be awesome, though. I hope!!!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with Tiny. I don't make any judgement calls on my Brindles until after they've had and weaned their first litter so I can see if they retain any of the "baby fat". I usually breed my Brindles around 8-10 weeks because obesity can effect fertility and if you wait until they've gotten chunky they might not breed.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I read on another forum (that was google translated so not sure of the accuracy), that it can be bred out sometimes. They started by first retaining the slimmest (someone got lucky, and had a few pop up), and then those that stay the slimmest the longest. I've also read of other breeders posting that they have lines who are not having the major obesity problem (posts from years ago though, but it was in the US). So supposedly, it's possible. If that is so, then you might have a nice start on things, with those two, even if they get chunky later. 

Crossing my fingers for you,
Zanne


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It's absolutely possible....but 8 weeks is definitely too early to tell if they may become obese....it can take several months for it become apparent. I've had non-obese brindles myself......however I've also had non-obese become obese after changing diet, and I've had non-obese produce obese offspring


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are some pics of the girls, just to show how small they actually are. I'm not kidding when I said their sister looked like she was a mouse who could of had 16 babies easily at 7 weeks old, I wish I would have taken a picture before I sold her.

This is Tortoiseshell (for obvious reasons, I think her markings make her look like a tortoiseshell cat)

















and here's her sister Camouflage AKA Camo, she's a little bigger size wise and a bit more pear-shaped than her sister. personally I think she's in the running for my prettiest mouse then again I am partial to brindles, pied brindles in particular.

















and for shits and giggles, their father, Vox Von Barrel (for obvious reasons)


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

That shows how much of a novice I am. I didn't know obesity was linked to the brindle gene but was starting to notice that my brindles usually end up being total chunks. Good to know! It does make me worry a little about tumors as many of my mice descend from a fat brindle and an agouti buck that died early due to a tumor. We'll see, I haven't noticed any other tumors yet.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking good so far! 

I've gotten non-obese Brindles from Obese lines(and visa versa), so it's kinda a game of luck. Keep back and breed the skinniest ones and hopefully you can eliminate the obesity altogether. 

Also try and breed out your Brindles to non-Brindles. Breeding Brindle X Brindle increases your odds of getting obese babies.


----------

